# Early 30's Schwinn - Parts needed!!



## BRad90 (Oct 16, 2022)

I have decided I am going to build on this Schwinn and make it ride again. First things first, anyone know of someone who can straighten a front fork in Minnesota? Also, the second thing I will be looking for is rims for it, which should work for a 26" 2.125" tire.

Thanks,
Brandyn


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 16, 2022)

Not saying you should, but if you give up on this project I would be interested in purchasing!


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 16, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Not saying you should, but if you give up on this project I would be interested in purchasing!



I will keep you in mind if I do give up.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 16, 2022)

Might have better luck if you post it in the wanted section! Good luck 🍀


----------



## BF2485 (Oct 16, 2022)

BRad90 said:


> I have decided I am going to build on this Schwinn and make it ride again. First things first, anyone know of someone who can straighten a front fork in Minnesota? Also, the second thing I will be looking for is rims for it, which should work for a 26" 2.125" tire.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandyn
> ...



where in Minnesota ? I am In Green Bay WI and might be parting a 47 BFG Schwinn that is skiptooth


----------



## BF2485 (Oct 16, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> where in Minnesota ? I am In Green Bay WI and might be parting a 47 BFG Schwinn that is skiptooth











						Sold - 1947 BFGoodrich Schwinn DX PRICE DROP | Archive (sold)
					

My friend just completely went through this bike , he has been working on old Schwinn bikes for almost 40 years! It was down to just the frame, both hubs were rebuilt, rear is a Bendix hub , and front is a Schwinn hub. All bearings were cleaned and greased with synthetic grease . It has a...




					thecabe.com


----------



## BF2485 (Oct 16, 2022)

BRad90 said:


> I have decided I am going to build on this Schwinn and make it ride again. First things first, anyone know of someone who can straighten a front fork in Minnesota? Also, the second thing I will be looking for is rims for it, which should work for a 26" 2.125" tire.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandyn
> ...











						Sold - 1947 BFGoodrich Schwinn DX PRICE DROP | Archive (sold)
					

My friend just completely went through this bike , he has been working on old Schwinn bikes for almost 40 years! It was down to just the frame, both hubs were rebuilt, rear is a Bendix hub , and front is a Schwinn hub. All bearings were cleaned and greased with synthetic grease . It has a...




					thecabe.com


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 16, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> where in Minnesota ? I am In Green Bay WI and might be parting a 47 BFG Schwinn that is skiptooth



I am located in Le Sueur, MN which is about 5 hours away from you.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 16, 2022)

Looks like the forks could use a Little Brut (Mendocino Iowa) straightening tool like these that I have seen.



I would not recommend using a torch, (or trying to fix only one leg at a time).


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 17, 2022)

You may have to box the fork and ship it to someone who does fork repairs. It's getting harder to find local shops that will do this kind of work, but there are bike shops online and members of this forum that can straighten a fork.

Check here:









						~ FORK SERVICE for Balloon Tire Bicycles ~ Re Threading & Re Sizing Etc! | Services
					

Mail order Fork & Frame Services offered for American Balloon tire bicycles 1935 through 1955!   Featured Service:  I can rework your donor fork for a perfect fit in your application!  Basic re threading and re sizing of ladies headtube length fork to men's length or desired under sizing with...




					thecabe.com
				









						Yellow Jersey, Ltd., Arlington WI USA Everything Cycling Since 1 April, 1971!
					






					www.yellowjersey.org
				





Fork repair is something you can do with the right tools, but it's not a beginner repair if you're relatively new to old bikes.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 17, 2022)

Make sure you can get everything apart before you buy anything.   A stuck stem, headset or seat post can derail a project fast.  Although this bike doesn’t appear super rusty so you’re probably ok.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 17, 2022)

fattyre said:


> Make sure you can get everything apart before you buy anything.   A stuck stem, headset or seat post can derail a project fast.  Although this bike doesn’t appear super rusty so you’re probably ok.




This is good advice. I wouldn't buy any parts until you get the fork sorted out.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 17, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> You may have to box the fork and ship it to someone who does fork repairs. It's getting harder to find local shops that will do this kind of work, but there are bike shops online and members of this forum that can straighten a fork.
> 
> Check here:
> 
> ...



I was lucky to find an individual 45 to an hour away from me when I posted the question on a local Facebook group. The individual has a good reputation within the bicycle community. Next weekend I am going out that way.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 17, 2022)

fattyre said:


> Make sure you can get everything apart before you buy anything.   A stuck stem, headset or seat post can derail a project fast.  Although this bike doesn’t appear super rusty so you’re probably ok.



I almost ran into this problem on this bike with the stem but found a video with a helpful tip on getting it loose. I will remember that for the future.

Brandyn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 17, 2022)

@Krakatoa


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 17, 2022)

Congrats on getting the stem out!!

I'd be happy to assist with this cool 💚 machines fork if needed PM me.

Nate


----------



## Late To The Party (Oct 22, 2022)

Home remedy, put a 20" wheel on the front, turn the fork around backwards and run it into a wall/tree and bend it back.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 22, 2022)

Late To The Party said:


> Home remedy, put a 20" wheel on the front, turn the fork around backwards and run it into a wall/tree and bend it back.



Sounds like a fun idea, but I did find someone local who will be taking a look at it tomorrow.


----------

